# Acouple new Freddy Shots



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My big guy-
Roughly 11 to 12 inch....

View attachment 178731

View attachment 178732

View attachment 178733


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice! 
Which fish is it? Still waitin on those Pacu shots


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> Very nice!
> Which fish is it? Still waitin on those Pacu shots


Thanks-
It is a fredrichstalli (sp)-

I got the pacu shots already-
But I refuse to resize to post to this site for 2 to 3 responses......You guys dont get to see alot of my pics cause of this-
I have asked for this to be changed and basically just got ignored-So I said fuc it.....


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

man AK how do u know when the fish are gonna yawn ?? I try n look at my fish to see if I can see a pattern but nada..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ju5tin95 said:


> man AK how do u know when the fish are gonna yawn ?? I try n look at my fish to see if I can see a pattern but nada..


They are cichlids man-
when don't they yawn is the ?......:nod:

I have no clue man-Maybe something in my water up here------:rasp: But they do it constantly for me-I can bank on atleast one yawn shot everytime I break the camera out.....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Some big ass Pictures...haha
Good detail and quality man. That Macro lens is a Godsend, aye?
I like the lighting. Its like that National Geo type man, good stuff.
How big is this beast?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice shots and color throughout all the pics. I love the yawns it seems like you know marine exhaustion very well. Keep em coming and well done!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Nice shots and color throughout all the pics. I love the yawns it seems like you know marine exhaustion very well. Keep em coming and well done!!!


Appreciated-
I swear it has to do with my water(why they yawn so often)


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I bet man. It looks liek yuour putting it to use.
It even works for Portriat shots man. Ive seen some nice images come from that lens.
SHarp as a Tack! Excellent blur...OVerall the best $5-700 one can invest on for a nice Portrait/MAcro Glass.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

another well taken shot.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> another well taken shot.


Appreciated


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Great pictures as usual...


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

ahhhhhhh...... haha nice pics


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys for the kind words


----------

